#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  > Αρχιτεκτονικά/Σχεδιαστικά >  > > >  >  >  TEKLA

## Pappos

Εντυπώσεις από το πρόγραμμα TEKLA, στο σχεδιαστικό κομμάτι που αφορά τις σιδηρές κατασκευές.
Είχα παραθέσει παλιότερα κάποια σχέδια, (λεπτομερειών, κοπής κ.τ.λ.).

Συνάδελφοι που έχουν δουλέψει με το συγκεκριμένο πρόγραμμα να μας πουν εντυπώσεις τους. Κανονικά κατά εμέ, τέτοιου είδους προγράμματα πρέπει να τα δουλεύουν σχεδιαστές οι οποίοι να έχουν στενή συνεργασία με τον μηχανικό (κάτι που γίνεται στα σοβαρά και μεγάλα γραφεία έξω στην Ευρώπη).

----------

